# E92 Performance modifications anybody?



## DrH (Oct 28, 2006)

So who here has attempted or is planning modifications on the new E92 335??

I'm planning to start work almost immediately and am gathering ideas at the moment.

If anyone is planning anything or has ideas please drop them here!!

Current Ideas:
1. Cold Air Intake w/ extension
2. Boost Controller (higher psi boost)
3. Exhaust (possible quad)
4. Wheels and tires (How big can you go on this car?)
5. Body/Aero mods
6. Larger intercooler

What brands are available in the U.S. that you all would recommend??
What parts do you know of that might be coming out??


----------



## robisconfusedd (Nov 2, 2006)

bigger tires and wheels would most likely decrease performance, and isn't dinan already in the process of testing their software for the 335?? it will up boost and give the car a more aggresive timing tune, ect...


----------



## vAnt (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll take bigger tires for decreased acceleration anyday.

Switching from wider tires back to stock to sell my S2000 was a HUGE difference in getting traction.


----------



## DrH (Oct 28, 2006)

you mean to say that SMALLER tires gave you better performance? I thought WIDE tires give you better traction, and LARGER tires (in Diameter) slow acceleration a bit.


----------

